# Hydra Gear



## crg (Oct 24, 2013)

So I'm trying to locate the hydra gear slide out system pump on 06 29bhs and I'm hoping I don't have to take the bottom insulation on camper to get to it. Does anyone know where it is located and the easiest way to access this pump?


----------

